# Stihl 020av super - Service manual needed



## Chris stanwyck (Dec 20, 2016)

Im new to Stihl and just picked up an 020av and an 020av super and could use a service manual and parts list if possible?

Thanks!


----------



## ray benson (Dec 24, 2016)

Chris stanwyck said:


> Im new to Stihl and just picked up an 020av and an 020av super and could use a service manual and parts list if possible?
> 
> Thanks!


Check your inbox and ask any questions about the 020 in the chainsaw forum.


----------



## Dave83 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Ray, have you got a repair manual for the stihl 020 av super , many thanks


----------



## ray benson (Mar 9, 2017)

Dave83 said:


> Hi Ray, have you got a repair manual for the stihl 020 av super , many thanks


Check your inbox


----------



## Dave83 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks a lot Ray!!!!


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 12, 2017)

I've got about a dozen 020's_ most R complete , some have great compression , spark , carburetors_what I'm saying , I have parts up the ying-yang_ ! Not keen on ebay , too old to care_


----------



## DBOY (Mar 12, 2017)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> I've got about a dozen 020's_ most R complete , some have great compression , spark , carburetors_what I'm saying , I have parts up the ying-yang_ ! Not keen on ebay , too old to care_


Thank you! I got a few replies about the service manual to no avail., and I ordered the carb kit and a starter pawl yesterday. Right now that's all I needed, but I thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## carolina (Sep 2, 2017)

I would be very grateful if someone would send a Service Manual for the Stihl 020 AV Super top handle version, to me.
My saw is the model variant 1114.

Yours,
Jim


----------



## SOUTH ISLAND NZ (Oct 2, 2017)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> I've got about a dozen 020's_ most R complete , some have great compression , spark , carburetors_what I'm saying , I have parts up the ying-yang_ ! Not keen on ebay , too old to care_





OLD CHIPMONK said:


> I've got about a dozen 020's_ most R complete , some have great compression , spark , carburetors_what I'm saying , I have parts up the ying-yang_ ! Not keen on ebay , too old to care_


Hi there ,I'm looking for a throttle trigger for a 020av , would you have one that you want to sell ? regards Doug


----------



## ray benson (Oct 2, 2017)

carolina said:


> I would be very grateful if someone would send a Service Manual for the Stihl 020 AV Super top handle version, to me.
> My saw is the model variant 1114.
> 
> Yours,
> Jim


Missed your post till today. Check your inbox


----------



## ray benson (Oct 2, 2017)

Sent the latest service manual to all the members in this thread


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Oct 19, 2018)

I just picked up an old 020AV today at an estate sale...$30 
don't know if it runs or not but piston/cyl looks good via the exhaust port and nothing is seized so should be good.
the chains that came with it are tiny... .250? smaller than .325

anyway...need a manual, please


----------



## ray benson (Oct 20, 2018)

singinwoodwackr said:


> I just picked up an old 020AV today at an estate sale...$30
> don't know if it runs or not but piston/cyl looks good via the exhaust port and nothing is seized so should be good.
> the chains that came with it are tiny... .250? smaller than .325
> 
> anyway...need a manual, please


Check your inbox


----------



## RichardWat (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi, can I get a copy of the service manual for the 020AV please.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 11, 2018)

RichardWat said:


> Hi, can I get a copy of the service manual for the 020AV please.


Check your inbox


----------



## oaky (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a bunch of parts as well for the 020 av's
https://www.ebay.com/sch/spencemcafe0/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Wictor (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi, I would need the service manual as well. Thanks!


----------



## ray benson (Aug 9, 2020)

Wictor said:


> Hi, I would need the service manual as well. Thanks!


Check your inbox


----------



## verplanckekris (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello,

I could use a repair or parts manual for the 020av super as well. Does anyone have this?

Thx in advance,

Kris Verplancke


----------



## ray benson (Oct 20, 2021)

verplanckekris said:


> Hello,
> 
> I could use a repair or parts manual for the 020av super as well. Does anyone have this?
> 
> ...


Check your inbox


----------



## yachtmech (Jun 21, 2022)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox and ask any questions about the 020 in the chainsaw forum.


Hi can I get this too?! Thx


----------



## ray benson (Jun 21, 2022)

yachtmech said:


> Hi can I get this too?! Thx


Check your inbox


----------



## verplanckekris (Aug 29, 2022)

@ray benson thx man you really helped me out!


----------

